# Access 97 - Hintergrundfarbe eines Feldes im Endlosformular je nach Wert anpassen



## tbehr (9. März 2004)

Ich nutze in Access 97 ein Endlosformular in dem ich u.a. ein Statusfeld ausgebe. Je nach Status (rot, gelb, grün) soll die Hintergrundfarbe des Felds angepasst werden. In Access 2000 kann man da einfach "conditional formatting" benutzen, wie aber bekomme ich dies in Access 97 hin?


----------

